# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Het 10 dagen dieet

## gids

Hallo.
Graag had ik met jullie mijn gids gedeeld over hoe je moet afslanken in 10 dagen.

Deze Gids kan je vinden op 10 dagen dieet

----------


## sietske763

hallo gids,
ik heb het dieet gelezen, erg onduidelijk en totaal niet byzonder.
mvg,
sietske

----------


## Ronald68

Aan het einde staat dat de 5kg die je verliest in 10 dagen. Eigenlijk val je dus niet af. Als je weer een normaal eetpatroon aanneemt zijn die 5 er zo weer bij. Dit is mij ook overkomen na het cambridge. Dat was overigens ook verteld aan mij.
Volgens mij dus geen reclame. Eerder een soort van waarschuwing.

----------


## sietske763

@ronald,
ben je weer aangekomen dan?

----------


## Ronald68

@Sietske,
Nee hoor zit al een paar maanden op het zelfde gewicht.

----------


## sietske763

goed van je!!
hier blijft de weegschaal schommelen maar heel geniepig toch wat zwaarder

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gids: Bedankt voor je gids.....als ik een jong meisje was geweest had ik hier misschien wel wat mee gedaan, maar ik weet inmiddels beter....maar er is enorm veel vraag naar dieeten en dat zal altijd zo blijven.. :Wink: 

IK vindt het allemaal flauwekul, het helpt tijdelijk, dus iederen blijft als een jo jo tekeer gaan tot er een moment komt dat je tot inzicht komt....het beste is nog altijd "Normaal" te eten en het liefst 3 keer per dag en 2 tussendoortjes....mijn eetpatroon kan ook beter want ik eet te gemakkelijk soms maar ik heb geleerd hoe het wèl moet...mijn gewicht dank ik aan mijzelf en daar kan ik nu mee leven....toen ik jonger was lijnde ik af en toe, ik at te weinig of teveel, ik vond alles lekker ik was net een kliko.... :Big Grin:  daarna van alles geprobeerd ( dieet, pillen, thee etc) maar die gekte ben ik nu voorbij en nu probeer ik normaal te eten..ik kan leven met mijn gewicht en ik sta nooit meer op een weegschaal want dat is een obsessie voor mij geweest lang geleden...toen mijn botten door mijn huid staken vond ik mijn gewicht wel fraai, dit kwam niet door het lijnen maar door de pijn in mijn ledematen kon ik schijnbaar niet meer goed eten...nu ben ik een beetje mollig, anderen noemen mij slank..."IK" kan er mee leven...al dat lijnen is niet goed, en de modebladen werken er òòk niet aan mee om jonge meisjes hulp te bieden...het moet mager en mager...èn je moet een mooi uiterlijk hebben....pfffffffffffffff we worden opgejaagd om jong te blijven en slank....ik ben "goed" zoals ik ben, ( maar het knaagt nog wel eens) maar mijn eetgewoontes kunnen wel iets beter, dus daar zal ik weer eens aan werken, en zo blijven we altijd bezig....nou "Gids"  :Stick Out Tongue:  je zet mij wel aan het denken...ha,ha,...toch bedankt....

Groeten..... :Wink: .

----------


## bloempje1988

vond er ook niet zo veel aan, sorry

----------

